
Last.fm Release Source Code IRCCat - msgbeepa
http://www.last.fm/user/RJ/journal/2007/02/21/350855/
======
jwecker
Not to be mean but that blog you always link to is very spammy. Please either
link directly to the source, or if it's your blog- dude- the whole page is ads
until you scroll down! People just don't like it and it won't make you any
money- at least not off of news.YC . Even if you're not a native english
speaker- try to add some unique content and get rid of most of the ads if you
want anyone to take your blog seriously.

~~~
pg
Fixed. At news.yc we have a plan for linkjacking: the editors just replace the
url with the url of the original source.

------
danw
Any chance you could correct the title to last.fm please? Sometimes the little
things bug me :)

Its amazing how quickly last.fm responds to their users. Someone asked them to
post the source code to this internal tool during their FOWA presentation and
by the next day it was up.

